# Where to Bike?



## real (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

So I am new to the road bike scene and was wondering where the good trails are in the San Jose area (evergreen valley). I've been going to school in Monterey Bay and have found nice bike paths in the area, but don't know of any in San Jose.

I appreciated if you guys can help me out and if anyone is looking for a riding partner please let me know.  Thanks for reading!

-Bryan

Oh and heres a picture of the new ride (the white allez comp). :thumbsup:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

well, Bryan, you can join the saturdy morning group ride at the base of Mt. Hamilton at White road and Alum Rock. though Mt. Hamilton isn't for a beginner due to its 7-8% gradient, 4200 feet elevation and 19 miles long. you can also join Santa Teressa bike group ride ( they've different riding levels from starter to 20+ mph rides ) at st.bike.com personally i don't belong to any group ride due to i've to work on the weekend ( bummer!! ) i think you can go to your local bike stores and they should've some kind of handbook/catelog about local group rides. hope this help.

enjoy and ride strong-my motto


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Bike paths are somewhat limited in the area. Coyote Creek trail goes down towards Morgan Hill from San Jose. Los Gatos Creek Trail goes out towards Los Gatos from SJ.

Check out the Santa Clara County Bike route map at http://www.vta.org/schedules/VTA_Bike_Map.pdf


----------



## crc408 (Nov 4, 2006)

Additional info on the Coyote Creek trail can be found here:

http://www.geocities.com/bayareaparks/CoyoteCreekTrail/CoyoteCreekTrail.htm

Also there is the San Francisco Bay Trail which run sup and down the peninsula.

http://baytrail.abag.ca.gov/map.html


----------



## real (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks everyone for your input, great info! keep them coming!


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I hate off-street bike paths. There have too much slow and unpredictable pedestrian traffic. They are also too short to get any kind of real workout.

Visit your local bike shop and pick up a couple of bike route guide books. There are hundreds of great bike routes around the bay area and the best ones are documented in these books.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

real said:


> thanks everyone for your input, great info! keep them coming!



Im always open to new riding partners. What part of San Jose are you in? I ride several days a week after work, usually 20 to 30 mile rides. On the weekend my rides are a bit longer, usually 50 to 100 miles depending.


----------



## real (Jan 31, 2007)

smw said:


> Im always open to new riding partners. What part of San Jose are you in? I ride several days a week after work, usually 20 to 30 mile rides. On the weekend my rides are a bit longer, usually 50 to 100 miles depending.


I am in the Evergreen Valley/ Silver Creek area. Do you mind riding with a newbie? :lol: I usually do 20 mile rides during the week and 40 miles or so during the weekends down in Monterey. I am slowly increasing my distance/speed. Where do you usually ride?


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

real said:


> I am in the Evergreen Valley/ Silver Creek area. Do you mind riding with a newbie? :lol: I usually do 20 mile rides during the week and 40 miles or so during the weekends down in Monterey. I am slowly increasing my distance/speed. Where do you usually ride?



I usually ride in the Los Gatos Almaden Valley area during the week. I just got back from a 65 mile ride to Palo Alto up Old La Honda and back home. If ya want to join me some time let me know, atleast you can find some new routes that way. There is a good one over there that climbs up to the top of Metcalf Rd. There is also Mt hamilton which you can ride to and up as high as you can go. Then turn around and ride back home. You'll get stranger quick, you are young.


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

*MotionBased*

Check out the MotionBased TrailNetwork for routes. Just do a search for "San Jose" and you'll find a lot of road biking routes mapped via Google Maps. 

If you have a GPS device you can download the routes.


----------

